# Cheeky Rafiki - what happenned?



## JBSNSW (Mar 17, 2014)

Does anyone have any inside news of what happened here. Any information from Beneteau?


----------



## CaptDave (Oct 30, 2013)

It was discussed in another post in this same section.

Basically from the photos and reports the keel seems to have broken lose and fell off.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/vesse...4-lost-40-7-sinks-off-azores-15-may-14-a.html


----------

